
Ask HN: Any suggestions for Autolayout for Android development - mateioprea
I’m trying to find something like SnapKit for iOS, but for Android development. It literally changed my life last year. Any suggestions here?
======
folli
I never tried SnapKit, but what's your take on ConstraintLayout and the Design
view in Android Studio?

See also the new features in Android Studio 4: [https://android-
developers.googleblog.com/2020/05/android-st...](https://android-
developers.googleblog.com/2020/05/android-studio-4.html)

~~~
mateioprea
So, right now I'm trying to learn a bit of Android development. I've used
SnapKit to implement the design for the views in iOS and I've been trying to
find an Android equivalent.

Been looking over Android Studio 4 features but I don't know if this is what I
want to be honest. You can take a look at SnapKit here:
[https://github.com/SnapKit/SnapKit](https://github.com/SnapKit/SnapKit)

